# 2004 Altima Turns Over, Codes P0113 P0183 P0463



## GavinV6 (Sep 30, 2018)

Hello, thank you for taking the time to read this and help me. I started to work on my sisters 2004 Altima 3.5 SE, I'm 15 and thought this would be a fun project that I could also get a nice first car out of. Two years ago a family friend replaced the timing chain and guide and reset timing and it was supposedly running for a bit. The car was stored at my sisters ex-boyfriend's house for a while and I guess he wanted to practice wiring and put in a remote start and then took it out and left some wires hanging. We were able to get in touch with the family friend and he said the dude left bare wire hanging and fried the ECU/ECM, the OBD 2 reader is able to connect to the ECM fine and gives the codes P0113, P0183, and P0463 which, after a few minutes of google, I've found out to all be related to a high voltage and think there might be a short somewhere. I've been doing a lot of web surfing trying to find out what I can do and can't find anything like my situation.


Here is a list of the things I've done/tried.
*Checked all fuses and relays
*tried starter fluid
*new oil, gas, almost brand new battery
*Probably more that I can't remember

Thank you for your time and excuse my lack of knowledge. Any and all tips or recommendations on what to try would be appreciated.


----------



## GavinV6 (Sep 30, 2018)

I have a few pics of the ghetto remote start wiring job but can't post pictures or links yet.


----------

